# Looking for a specific juice



## Ikram (4/8/18)

Hi guys, please let me know if any vendors stock a flavour called screamo mango


----------



## Hooked (4/8/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/screamo-mango-mint-60ml

http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=screamo mango

TIP: A simple Google search, which took 5 mins. found the above. If you waited for a vendor to reply, you might wait a looong time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/8/18)

Hooked said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/screamo-mango-mint-60ml
> 
> http://www.vapepulse.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=screamo mango
> 
> TIP: A simple Google search, which took 5 mins. found the above. If you waited for a vendor to reply, you might wait a looong time!



You on the ball @Hooked !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

